# Ruthless La Dolce Vita



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (6/12/15)

Hey Vapers,

Has anyone tasted La Dolce Vita by Ruthless?

I'd like to know your opinion on it before paying R250 for a 10ml bottle.

I've tried Peach Fuzz and Sherbae by Ruthless and absolutely loved it. Peach Fuzz is definitely a ADV for me.


----------



## Alex_123 (6/12/15)

That is ruthless pricing!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (6/12/15)

Hahaha, yea their juices are expensive. R300 for a 30ml bottle at vapeshop.co.za who are the sole distributors but the quality of the juice is like nothing I've ever tasted before.

I tried Orion sunrise 50ml for R280 and instantly didn't like it after being used to the Ruthless quality


----------



## Silver (6/12/15)

BrizzyZA (VapeLife) said:


> Hahaha, yea their juices are expensive. R300 for a 30ml bottle at vapeshop.co.za who are the sole distributors but the quality of the juice is like nothing I've ever tasted before.
> 
> I tried Orion sunrise 50ml for R280 and instantly didn't like it after being used to the Ruthless quality



Hi @BrizzyZA (VapeLife) - seems like you know the Ruthless juices pretty well...


----------



## Alex (6/12/15)

BrizzyZA (VapeLife) said:


> Hey Vapers,
> 
> Has anyone tasted La Dolce Vita by Ruthless?
> 
> ...



Freakin hell dude, for real? R250 for 10 ml

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (6/12/15)

Silver said:


> Hi @BrizzyZA (VapeLife) - seems like you know the Ruthless juices pretty well...



When I got my dripper I started vaping on Ruthless juice, after using Twisp flavours, Liqua, and Hangseng Series 8 with the Twisp edge.

Will post a review on their juices when I get my sub-ohm tank.


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (6/12/15)

Alex said:


> Freakin hell dude, for real? R250 for 10 ml



Yep, the La Dolce Vita is one of their "special" flavours. Comes in a fancy box as well.

It is a blend of pistachios, vanilla bean, and italian gelato.

Still freaking expensive but a treat for christmas


----------



## method1 (6/12/15)

BrizzyZA (VapeLife) said:


> Yep, the La Dolce Vita is one of their "special" flavours. Comes in a fancy box as well.
> 
> It is a blend of pistachios, vanilla bean, and italian gelato.
> 
> Still freaking expensive but a treat for christmas



Mythology Pistachio Ice cream is coming out in Jan which may just save you a bunch of $ 

Some other locals might be working on something similar too…

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (6/12/15)

R750 for 30mls of juice? There's no way in hell I'll pay that

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (7/12/15)

My apologies it is a 20ml bottle but does that make much difference?


----------



## acorn (7/12/15)

BrizzyZA (VapeLife) said:


> My apologies it is a 20ml bottle but does that make much difference?


Nah not much only R250/ 10ml, R500/20ml (R25/ 1 ml) 

*Edit: better know your wicking, cant afford to leak juice on this one (At roughly 20/21 drops per mililitre it works out on almost R1 per drop)


----------



## VapeDude (7/12/15)

The funny thing is once you start DIY you realize how marketing alone can affect how much you pay for a product. Guaranteed it costs them R30, if that, to make that 10ml bottle of juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (7/12/15)

VapeDude said:


> The funny thing is once you start DIY you realize how marketing alone can affect how much you pay for a product. Guaranteed it costs them R30, if that, to make that 10ml bottle of juice



Costs me a rounded off R50 to make 100ml juice at 3mg. Does the same thing in the end, you get nicotine in your system.


----------



## VapeDude (7/12/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Costs me a rounded off R50 to make 100ml juice at 3mg. Does the same thing in the end, you get nicotine in your system.


And so many good recipes and clones out there already no need to ever buy juice again


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (7/12/15)

It's R250 for a 20ml bottle but in VapeShop's defence it must be expensive to import from America and pay to be the sole distributor in South Africa for Ruthless... I'll get it out of curiosity but rather stick to local juices


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (7/12/15)

Here's a link to the flavour:

http://vapeshop.co.za/ELiquids-Electronic-Cigarette-Accessories/La-Dolce-Vita


----------



## rogue zombie (7/12/15)

BrizzyZA (VapeLife) said:


> It's R250 for a 20ml bottle but in VapeShop's defence it must be expensive to import from America and pay to be the sole distributor in South Africa for Ruthless... I'll get it out of curiosity but rather stick to local juices


Nah.... R250 for 20ml is daylight robbery. Too many mark-ups in the distribution line, or someone's calculator is crazy 

I've said this before, a 15 year old malt, has sat for 15 years before the distiller could profit from it. They have to invest ridiculous amounts of money to keep that cycle going. So yes, I will easily pay R500 for a bottle.

Many will argue that the Scottish or Irish waters give it a profile unmatched anywhere else.

Eliquid IS 100% A GOOD RECIPE. No magic, no "technique" like a Chef would give in cooking food. Just a good recipe.

I produce 30ml of good juices for less than R50. Some local juice makers produce much better recipes that I do, and so I'll gladly pay 3x for it, to pay for their creativity... 

But 20ml for me is 2 days juice. So that price is crazy and unjustified IMHO. 



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (7/12/15)

@r0gue z0mbie please sell me juice... Looking for a dessert flavour with 6mg nicotine and 70/30 Vg/Pg ratio


----------



## method1 (7/12/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Nah.... R250 for 20ml is daylight robbery. Too many mark-ups in the distribution line, or someone's calculator is crazy
> 
> I've said this before, a 15 year old malt, has sat for 15 years before the distiller could profit from it. They have to invest ridiculous amounts of money to keep that cycle going. So yes, I will easily pay R500 for a bottle.
> 
> ...



I'd argue that there is some technique involved.. and creating the recipe itself requires something of a process - but that's a whole 'nother thread

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (7/12/15)

Take Liqua for example... For me vaping their line of juice is like inhaling acid, burns like hell on a vape pen at 18mg nicotine and you can't taste the flavour... Ruthless gets throat hit and flavour right on my RDA


----------



## rogue zombie (7/12/15)

BrizzyZA (VapeLife) said:


> @r0gue z0mbie please sell me juice... Looking for a dessert flavour with 6mg nicotine and 70/30 Vg/Pg ratio



Lol... I don't have the patience or time to put the effort in to sell juice. Besides my stuff is nowhere near as good as some of the local greats. Seriously, there's plenty well priced local juice - MMM, Eliquid Project are the I buy, and they beat out the likes of most of the expensive stuff I used to vape. And those are just the ones I know. Then folks rave about World Wonders, BumbleBee and more...


----------



## rogue zombie (7/12/15)

method1 said:


> I'd argue that there is some technique involved.. and creating the recipe itself requires something of a process - but that's a whole 'nother thread



No sure, that's fair.

But my point is, with food for example - you give a full on chef the same cut of meat and herbs as you do me.... And the difference will be night and day in preparing the exact recipe. Cooking is not just a recipe, but a specialized technique.

You give me the exact recipe for a Five Pawns juice, and I'll come marginally different, if anything at all different to that exact juice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## method1 (7/12/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> No sure, that's fair.
> 
> But my point is, with food for example - you give a full on chef the same cut of meat and herbs as you do me.... And the difference will be night and day in preparing the exact recipe. Cooking is not just a recipe, but a specialized technique.
> 
> You give me the exact recipe for a Five Pawns juice, and I'll come marginally different, if anything at all different to that exact juice.



cool - i'll send those authentic 5pawns recipes right over 


**edit** along with a bag of diacetyl.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rogue zombie (7/12/15)

method1 said:


> cool - i'll send those authentic 5pawns recipes right over



Lmao....

Keep those, but I'll take the Debbie Donut recipe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (7/12/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Lmao....
> 
> Keep those, but I'll take the Debbie Donut recipe



easy, just boil a donut in PG, add the extract to 75% diacetyl.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## cam (8/12/15)

Well out of curiosity i tried some... if anyone wants i still have it.. you just pay shipping, one tank used. 
so bottom line, not to my taste at all, found it, dusty? with a distinct sucralose aftertaste. Just too subtle for my tastes. 
May be that i am being a bit hard on it due to the price tag, but wasnt to my liking, hence a mostly full bottle left.
Others may feel differently.


----------



## Tom (8/12/15)

FYI.... Ruthless is also very very expensive here in Germany. Its probably the most bucks you have to pay...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie (8/12/15)

This is a joke right? lol I dont know how they could charge that? Especially with how things are going and people are moving from 30mil to 100mil to quickly! and the Nic levels are constantly dropping with all the new tech coming out!


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (8/12/15)

That price is just crazy 
I would never pay that much for a juice ever


----------



## Snape of Vape (8/12/15)

Tom said:


> FYI.... Ruthless is also very very expensive here in Germany. Its probably the most bucks you have to pay...


I agree, checked a UK vendor, 18 pounds for 20ml 
https://redjuice.co.uk/the-juice-bar/la-dolce-vita-by-ruthless-e-juice.html


----------



## capetocuba (8/12/15)

It's expensive cos it's been blessed by a ruthless angel 

I'm gonna buy litres of it ... NOT

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouder (8/12/15)

@BrizzyZA (VapeLife) R250 for 10ml? Oh, HELLLLLL NO! There's too many GREAT E-Juices out there at WAY better prices! No thanx.


----------



## Tom (8/12/15)

Tbh... i also would not pay that much. My max is for the Lovela and Glas juice. 24€ for 30ml...
Serves as treats.


----------

